# SEPTA may derail service guarantee



## Superliner Diner (Jun 15, 2003)

From Philadelphia _Enquirer_, 6/15/03:



> For the last decade, SEPTA riders whose trains and subways arrive more than 15 minutes late have been able to get fare refunds in the form of vouchers - a low-cost customer courtesy when the system runs like clockwork, and a budget-buster when it doesn't.


Full story is here.


----------



## Viewliner (Jun 15, 2003)

Superliner Diner said:


> From Philadelphia _Enquirer_, 6/15/03:
> 
> 
> > For the last decade, SEPTA riders whose trains and subways arrive more than 15 minutes late have been able to get fare refunds in the form of vouchers - a low-cost customer courtesy when the system runs like clockwork, and a budget-buster when it doesn't.
> ...


Where have I heard this before?....


----------

